# Router Table As Jointer Problem



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

I am using my router table to edge joint some 4/4 lumber. I am running into a minor problem that if I take 2 freshly jointed boards there is always a small gap in the center of a 30" spread. I have tried it on several samples and keep getting the same result. It is a gap about the size of 1 or 2 playing cards. Is there anything I could be doing wrong or anything in my setup I should check?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it's the setup ... probably*

Your fences may not be long enough to prevent a small variation in the edge. The longer the fence on a router table and the table saw and the longer the jointer tables the better. 
If that's all the equipment you have available, I would just use a hand plane to remove a touch on both ends and see if that helps with the issue.

A 48" aluminum carpenter's level makes a pretty good straight edge reference tool. If you have one, see if the gap you mentioned shows up.


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Are you using a split fence with the rear one set back even with the cutter?


----------



## Crick07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes, rear fence has a 1/16" shim under it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*that's not clear to me....*



Crick07 said:


> Yes, rear fence has a 1/16" shim *under* it.


The infeed fence is a bit behind the cutter, the outfeed should be even across or flush with the cutter. Like a jointer, the infeed table is lower than the outfeed table which is level across the cutterhead knoves.

http://www.newwoodworker.com/jntwrtr.html


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I had trouble on my similar setup until I figured out how to gradually transfer pressure from the infeed to outfeed side of the rig


----------

